# 2011 Skate Banana



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Put the P1's on your Banana and get either Cartels or CO2's for your X.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

You ride a Lib Tech board and then you mount Burton bindings on it? DId you now see "Thats it thats all" ? Lib Techs little comic guy thats pissing on the Burton logo?










Anyhow, my bro has the P1s on his skate banana and I really felt very comfortable with them when I rode it for a day. I wanted to see if I should get a banana. I did buy one for this season. Instead of Burton, I went and got me some rome bindings. The cant thingy is awesome, take them out and you have a buttery banana, put them in and you have a bit more pressure on the tip and tail making for more control during speed runs.

So if you have money to burn, and are listening to the hype get some rome, else - stick with what you got. (There is an echo in here here here)


----------



## skramr (Feb 22, 2010)

Bag this idea, my new burton ions in size 11 wont fit the med size p1.1's


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In that case... Contact Pro's or DS45's.


----------



## skramr (Feb 22, 2010)

I found a pair of Ride NRC in large but not sure if Burton Ion in 11 will fit. Not sure if I will need XL for that boot


----------

